# [SOLVED] Fighter Ace 3.5 Installation Problem



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

When I click on the'install' button for this sim, I get the following message: 

"The current user does not have administrative access priviliges. 
The game cannot be installed."

Can anyone help me? Thanx!


----------



## Sonti (May 4, 2005)

*Re: Fighter Ace 3.5 Installation Problem*

Hi,

Looks like you have "User Account Control" feature activated on Vista. 

To see if your account actually has admin rights:

- Go into your User Accounts - ( Start - Control Panel - User Accounts )

- From there select "Administrator Account" for the user account you're using. 


To turn off "UAC" (User Account Control):

- Go into your User Accounts

- Select your account

- From "Make changes to your user account" select "Change security settings"

- Unselect "Turn on User Account Control (UAC) to make your computer more secure"

- Restart

Now you should be able to install. After installation you can re-enable UAC as you might find it helpful at keeping your computer more secure. 

Hope it helps.


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fighter Ace 3.5 Installation Problem*

Hello nyguy72000,

What operating system are you running?


----------



## nyguy72000 (Jun 30, 2009)

*Re: Fighter Ace 3.5 Installation Problem*

Hi! It worked! Thanx so much for your help!


----------



## Cdx (Jan 23, 2009)

*Re: Fighter Ace 3.5 Installation Problem*

Hello again nyguy72000,

I am glad your issue has been solved. 

If your issue has been resolved, please scroll to the top of the page, click "Thread Tools", then select "Mark this thread as Problem Solved".

Thank you.


----------

